# name of comic????



## christ10 (Aug 24, 2016)

If I recall correctly, a human becomes a servant for an elf (I think)
Through the comic *achievement unlocked* pops up every now and then.
please help...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

Schindler's List


----------



## christ10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Schindler's List


Do yo know the artist? I've tried to search it up, but no luck...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

christ10 said:


> Do yo know the artist? I've tried to search it up, but no luck...


Steven Spielberg


















































lol


----------



## christ10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Steven Spielberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Facepalm) should have seen a music joke coming when I wrote that... 
but honestly, I use fa search for Schindler's List and find nothing... any link or advice


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

lol, this is what Schindler's List actually is...
Schindler's List (1993) - IMDb


----------



## christ10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> lol, this is what Schindler's List actually is...
> Schindler's List (1993) - IMDb


I just got owned!
But in all honesty, do you know the name of the comic?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

christ10 said:


> I just got owned!
> But in all honesty, do you know the name of the comic?


No, I don't. xD


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Schindler's List


i came here expecting to read at least one smart ass reply. i was not disappointed.

On topic: if you search the net for a manga or comic booru that appeals to the type of comic you're looking for, i image there wouldn't be too many results for "achievement" you'd have to dig through. Remember all the key words you can think of try that. Do you have even a _single image_ taken from said comic? if you did, you could find the rest by reverse image searching via Google. A quick Google for "furry comic xbox achievements" got me this. Any luck?


----------

